# 2011 Chevy P-up frame design



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

I know that the 2011 Chevy 2500HD frames are boxed, but I was wondering if they did the same with the 1500 frames??? I am on the fence between a 2500HD and a 1500. I like the idea of a fully boxed frame to avoid those cracked frame issues that have cropped up.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

The 1500 frame is not boxed.Same as previous years.If you're a serious plower, you should have at least a 3/4 ton anyway.


----------



## pottstim (Jun 9, 2000)

tuney443;1243749 said:


> The 1500 frame is not boxed.Same as previous years.If you're a serious plower, you should have at least a 3/4 ton anyway.


The frame on the new 1500 series trucks is boxed from the front to the back. I've got a 2010 1500 4x4 sitting out in my driveway, and it's fully boxed and much more rigid than the '04 that I had before it that was not fully boxed. You must be thinking about the 
99-06 1500 trucks.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

pottstim;1243843 said:


> The frame on the new 1500 series trucks is boxed from the front to the back. I've got a 2010 1500 4x4 sitting out in my driveway, and it's fully boxed and much more rigid than the '04 that I had before it that was not fully boxed. You must be thinking about the
> 99-06 1500 trucks.


x2.

07+ are boxed.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

pottstim;1243843 said:


> The frame on the new 1500 series trucks is boxed from the front to the back. I've got a 2010 1500 4x4 sitting out in my driveway, and it's fully boxed and much more rigid than the '04 that I had before it that was not fully boxed. You must be thinking about the
> 99-06 1500 trucks.





Newdude;1243850 said:


> x2.
> 
> 07+ are boxed.


My 07 3500 isn't boxed, I'm pretty sure it's a 2011 upgrade in design.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

If you want a serious work truck get a 2500HD, if you want to go to the home despot on the weekend and occasionally tow a camper and plow your own driveway get a 1500. 

After owning a 2500HD I couldn't imagine trying to get by with a half ton truck, but I own a truck to work, and that's exactly what I do with it. 

I went across the scales at 18,500 GVW last Friday at the landfill the truck weighs maybe 6500 -7000 LBS try that with a half ton an let me know what breaks


----------



## pottstim (Jun 9, 2000)

Mr.Markus;1243872 said:


> My 07 3500 isn't boxed, I'm pretty sure it's a 2011 upgrade in design.


2500 and 3500 series truck frames did not become fully boxed until the 2011 model year. They were only boxed from somewhere around the transmission cross member forward. Everything from the cross member on back was open c-channel.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

pottstim;1243843 said:


> The frame on the new 1500 series trucks is boxed from the front to the back. I've got a 2010 1500 4x4 sitting out in my driveway, and it's fully boxed and much more rigid than the '04 that I had before it that was not fully boxed. You must be thinking about the
> 99-06 1500 trucks.


If it's your truck you are looking at I believe you then,when I looked it up for the OP on Chevy's site,the frame did not get a mention that it was a new boxed design,so I assumed it was the typical GM open channel design.I haven't been around 1/2 tons in over 25 years or so,I only run 3/4 or 1 tons.Anyway,sorry for the wrong info.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

yes 1500 are boxed g/f father just got one a couple of weeks ago and yes I had to inspect


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

BigLou80;1243902 said:


> If you want a serious work truck get a 2500HD, if you want to go to the home despot on the weekend and occasionally tow a camper and plow your own driveway get a 1500.
> 
> After owning a 2500HD I couldn't imagine trying to get by with a half ton truck, but I own a truck to work, and that's exactly what I do with it.
> 
> I went across the scales at 18,500 GVW last Friday at the landfill the truck weighs maybe 6500 -7000 LBS try that with a half ton an let me know what breaks


When I come visit Vermont in a couple weeks maybe I'll call you first to see if you will be around hauling almost 6 ton in a 2500. I don't want to be anywhere near you.Besides DOT having their biggest woodie day ever after weighing and then fining you,you are a danger to everyone in your path.Apologies to the OP for getting this thread so far off track but this needed to be said.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

Aren't most HDs and Superduties rated to pull 12000 lbs anyways I don't think the DOT would have a problem with that. My skidloader in my dumptrailer weighs a little over 10,000bls and I don't feel I am being wreckless pulling that. My .02


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree!!!
You brag about how much OVER weight you where...

Then you wonder why things break...

You are a menace on the road...

Pulling and hauling are two different things...


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

IMO plowing commercially with a 1500 is like a bakery using an easy-bake oven. Get the right equipment.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Mr.Markus;1243872 said:


> My 07 3500 isn't boxed, I'm pretty sure it's a 2011 upgrade in design.


op mentioned 1500 and 2500hd in his post. Both the answers you quoted were pertaining to tuney443's initial response on 1500s.


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is the deal, guys. I have an 05 1/2 ton standard cab with a Boss 7'6" straight blade. I only plow my own driveway and maybe my relatives' when it gets deep. Don't do it commercially. My '05 1/2 ton is not really up to the task of carting around that plow, so I started looking at 2500HD's. I found that 2011's have a fully boxed frame, which is nice. Then I find a salesman today who tells me I should look at a 2011 1500HD, which I didn't know was out there and I can't find any info on. I looked on a different lot and see that the front suspension is now coils and not torsion bars. For my application, should I look at a 2011 1500HD with the 5.3 engine versus a stripped down 2500HD??? I need to find out if the coil suspension with the boxed frame is better than my 2005 1/2 ton....any thoughts? Does the 1500HD have 2500 suspension parts?


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey tuney443 sorry about my earlier post I assumed that was with a trailer not just the truck. If that is just the truck then I would agree you are totally overweight at 18500lbs, my one ton ford is only good for11,400lbs. Well I got what I deserve for assuming, well at least I made an a$$ out of myself.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Tony350;1244024 said:


> Aren't most HDs and Superduties rated to pull 12000 lbs anyways I don't think the DOT would have a problem with that. My skidloader in my dumptrailer weighs a little over 10,000bls and I don't feel I am being wreckless pulling that. My .02


10,000 with the 6.0 so I was slightly over weight but the truck pulled it no problem, we just turned up the electric brakes and forgot to turn them down after we unloaded OOPS

If I have 12,000 in the bed of a single rear wheel pick up truck I think the tires would have popped


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Sabres07

sorry for the thread drift, I was trying to illustrate that a 2500HD is infinitely more capable then a 1500. Lots of guys post here about wanting to buy a half ton for commercial plowing because its cheaper blah blah and will it work 

If all you are doing is your own driveway that a 1/2 ton should be fine, just remember it's not designed for commercial plowing/hauling

Why do you think your current half ton is not up to the job? timbren's and some ballast can make a world of difference in how the truck carries the plow.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

tuney443;1243984 said:


> When I come visit Vermont in a couple weeks maybe I'll call you first to see if you will be around hauling almost 6 ton in a 2500. I don't want to be anywhere near you.Besides DOT having their biggest woodie day ever after weighing and then fining you,you are a danger to everyone in your path.Apologies to the OP for getting this thread so far off track but this needed to be said.


I guess I should have said CGVW, I thought it would be obvious I had a dump trailer, but I guess I forgot what holier then thou blow hard's posted here.

even if I filled the bed with concrete im not sure it would weight 12,000 lbs


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

BigLou80;1244451 said:


> 10,000 with the 6.0 so I was slightly over weight but the truck pulled it no problem, we just turned up the electric brakes and forgot to turn them down after we unloaded OOPS
> 
> If I have 12,000 in the bed of a single rear wheel pick up truck I think the tires would have popped


You were quite the topic there around me yesterday Big Lou as we're all wondering if this guy is in some kind of lead weights type biz to get 6 ton in a pickup bed. Next time,maybe you can mention there's a trailer involved.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

BigLou80;1244461 said:


> I guess I should have said CGVW, I thought it would be obvious I had a dump trailer, but I guess I forgot what holier then thou blow hard's posted here.
> 
> even if I filled the bed with concrete im not sure it would weight 12,000 lbs


UMMMM--you guess you should have?Nothing is obvious on a forum unless you mention it.Us blow hards have a hard time seeing all the way over to Vermont to see BigLou pulling his trailer.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Tony350;1244282 said:


> Hey tuney443 sorry about my earlier post I assumed that was with a trailer not just the truck. If that is just the truck then I would agree you are totally overweight at 18500lbs, my one ton ford is only good for11,400lbs. Well I got what I deserve for assuming, well at least I made an a$$ out of myself.


That's OK,thanks.You apparently assumed correctly,myself and others didn't.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

tuney443;1244470 said:


> UMMMM--you guess you should have?Nothing is obvious on a forum unless you mention it.Us blow hards have a hard time seeing all the way over to Vermont to see BigLou pulling his trailer.


FWIW I didn't exclude my self from being one of the blow hards.

I would kinda like to see what happens if some one puts 6 tons in the bed of a 2500HD however


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

sabres07;1244217 said:


> Here is the deal, guys. I have an 05 1/2 ton standard cab with a Boss 7'6" straight blade. I only plow my own driveway and maybe my relatives' when it gets deep. Don't do it commercially. My '05 1/2 ton is not really up to the task of carting around that plow, so I started looking at 2500HD's. I found that 2011's have a fully boxed frame, which is nice. Then I find a salesman today who tells me I should look at a 2011 1500HD, which I didn't know was out there and I can't find any info on. I looked on a different lot and see that the front suspension is now coils and not torsion bars. For my application, should I look at a 2011 1500HD with the 5.3 engine versus a stripped down 2500HD??? I need to find out if the coil suspension with the boxed frame is better than my 2005 1/2 ton....any thoughts? Does the 1500HD have 2500 suspension parts?


There is no such thing as a 2011 1500hd. There was a 1500hd from 2001-2006. It was a 2500 non hd, crew cab with 6.0 only. Only ones for 2011 are 1500, 2500hd and 3500hd.

As for the coil vs. torsion bars, the front axle weight rating with plow prep for a regular cab I think is only increased by 25 lbs, at 3950 lbs.

Is your Boss a sport, standard or super duty? The boss plow match shows quite a few options for an 05, but if you choose a 2010 or 2011, the options dwindle alot. 2010 they say either a sport or standard duty 7'6", and the standard duty call for alot of ballast. 2011 they say only sport duty blades.

Seeing that your 1500 now struggles, a new one would probably do just that. Call me crazy, but a 2500hd regular cab, with whatever options you would want would be better. Plus if you felt the need for a bigger blade, the 5200 lbs front axle rating with plow prep gives you alot more room to grow over any 1500 and the 2010 and back 2500hd trucks.


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

Newdude;1244869 said:


> There is no such thing as a 2011 1500hd. There was a 1500hd from 2001-2006. It was a 2500 non hd, crew cab with 6.0 only. Only ones for 2011 are 1500, 2500hd and 3500hd.
> 
> As for the coil vs. torsion bars, the front axle weight rating with plow prep for a regular cab I think is only increased by 25 lbs, at 3950 lbs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info....that is exactly what I wanted to know. I was thinking that the newer, coil over suspension would fare better, but I guess not if the front axle rating only goes up 25 lbs. The only other option besides getting a 2500HD is to maybe get a lighter plow. My Boss plow is a straight blade, standard duty 7'6" that weighs in at 600 lbs. Got some thinking to do.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I have been quite happy with my 7'6" STD doing a lot of driveways and one lot my first year. With the shock it rarely trips since I left the 3rd spring on, although I think this may have put extra pressure on the shock since it slams back again. With that said I think I'm going to get a 8.2 or 9.2 VXT next season or so if its in the budget, one advantage to having an HD.


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

JKLawn, I have owned my Boss plow for 10 years. I have never had a single problem with it and it has been on two chevy 1/2 tons, but with the winter we had this year, it's time for me to change either the truck or the plow.


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

sabres07;1245031 said:


> JKLawn, I have owned my Boss plow for 10 years. I have never had a single problem with it and it has been on two chevy 1/2 tons, but with the winter we had this year, it's time for me to change either the truck or the plow.


Aint that the absolute truth! What dealership are you considering for truck?


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

This is my 5th year. Not sure that came across. So you planning on getting a VXT and HD?
I recommend the 3500HD Some have 5600 FGAWR- I measured the torsion bars with micrometer and they are bigger than the 5200 FGAWR 2500HD. With Duramax max plow weight is a little less due to extra weight of Diesel. 1 Tons cost less with same options-you get the 18" tires/rims for free.


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

*I just love chevys*

Just sayin:laughing:


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

after plowing with my 07 OBS 1500 i dont mind it one bit. the hd would be nicer but i have no problems with 600lbs of sand and an older diamond snowplow with back drag edge.... i have a leveling kit and HOME MADE timbrens and my truck sits higher then most hds out there.... just be smart plow smart work your truck smart....


----------

